# How Much Would You Spend to Recharge Your Electric Car?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Sustainable Transportation Club in Southern California's Russel Sydney finds public charging rates at $2/hr equates to a gasoline car getting 20 mpg and paying $4/a gallon.

More...


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

That's why nobody uses the things unless they have to. It's stupid to pay those rates!


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

That and the fact that its a pain in the ass to seek one out, added to the revelation most people will have that they won't have to recharge anywhere but home anyways, and I think even when EVs become mainstream the charge stations will die.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Charging station installations were government driven. It certainly wasn't based on any demand and evidently not thought out at all. I've seen probably a dozen of them around where I live and have never seen one in use. I understand them wanting 50 cents an hour, which doesn't sound like much but if you're not getting a Level II charge you're paying too much at 50 cents! 

I really don't understand why they've deployed them everywhere. Who is going to set at McDonalds and bother to plug in for 15 minutes and who would just sit there for an hour for 10 miles charge??? Even at Level II you're only going to get 2-3 miles of charge in 15 minutes. 

Just seems like another instance of government deciding it was a good idea to take money from working people's pocket to pay a couple grand each for thousands of these things all over the place for nothing.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Until I see a real "charging" station, I will charge at home.

These are just a fancy wall outlet. They use MY charger, I bought and paid for.

A real station is DC. And will charge a pack to 80% in 2 hrs, while I shop or work. THAT is a service I would pay for.

Miz


----------

